# Report Finds These Gun Owners Are Least Likely Criminals



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Report Finds These Gun Owners Are Least Likely Criminals | The National Interest Blog


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Duh..........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"The Daily Signal contacted gun control groups Everytown for Gun Safety and the Brady Center to Prevent Gun Violence, but neither responded." Of course, the truth and facts are not popular amoung those folks .


----------

